# WWII Archives Foundation



## Micdrow (Apr 20, 2008)

Been looking around here the last few days. Has some interesting stuff on WWII. Check it out if you have some time.

WWII Archives Foundation

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks good so far.

I was just looking at some of the sub patrol reports.


----------

